# Cold,windy,rainy trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Caught several nice trout this morning before work, despite the miserable conditions. All over 20" and one 25"+, all CPR. Throwing Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in Treuse Goose on a 1/4oz knotty hooker head. Very soft bite, this is when using braid comes in handy.


----------

